# Pretty P****ed off @ M-Audio (Profire 2626)



## XiphiasAudio (Nov 29, 2015)

Just bought an M-Audio from a mate for $350 (AUD) and turns out...

1. Needed to get myself a firewire 400-800 adaptor so I could use it on my mac.
2. Needed to get myself a power adaptor (mate apparently lost his)
3. Had to download and install the M-Audio drivers.

After waiting kid you not, a month and a half of figuring all of this out (and waiting for parts to arrive from hong kong) and finally having my audio interface ready I find this forum....

Which comes from a response from the M-Audio team directly: "We are sorry but we will not be updating the Profire series drivers anymore. Yosemite 10.1 was the last."

I am currently on 10.10.5. Can anyone suggest something within that price range +/- a couple hundred that I can get a decent 4 channel or potentially even 2 channel?

http://community.m-audio.com/m-audio/topics/issue-with-profire-2626-and-yosemite-10-10-5-need-help-asap

Thanks,
Row


----------



## trumpoz (Nov 29, 2015)

Steinberg UR22 has reasonably good drivers - [email protected]
Zoom TAC 2 (t/bolt)
There is an RME Babyface (USB) on ebay.com.au atm for $490 second hand. My PCI card was first released 12 years ago and they are still updating drivers. No issues with support.
Focusrite Sapphire Pro

All around that area. Have a chat to the guys at Factory Sound, Soundcorp or even give Turramurra Music in NSW a call.

Do you have an iMac? or something else that you can put a PCI card in - I might have a solution.


----------



## jason.d (Nov 29, 2015)

Sorry to hear about that. Reading your post reminded me of a bad experience I had with M-audio in the past (although it was for the Axiom), but after my experience I would never buy anything from them again.


----------



## mickeyl (Nov 30, 2015)

I strongly recommend looking for an interface with class compliant device audio drivers. While they may not enable the fanciest features, they allow your device to operate as long as Apple supports it.


----------



## XiphiasAudio (Nov 30, 2015)

mickeyl said:


> I strongly recommend looking for an interface with class compliant device audio drivers. While they may not enable the fanciest features, they allow your device to operate as long as Apple supports it.


Thanks Mickeyl, I'll check it out.




trumpoz said:


> Steinberg UR22 has reasonably good drivers - [email protected]
> Zoom TAC 2 (t/bolt)
> There is an RME Babyface (USB) on ebay.com.au atm for $490 second hand. My PCI card was first released 12 years ago and they are still updating drivers. No issues with support.
> Focusrite Sapphire Pro
> ...



Yeah Richard, I've been looking at the Saffire Pro 40 but I want to find it for less than $500 if I can...

I have an old Dual Core PC, 4gb RAM but I haven't figured out how to slave it yet. (Yes yes... Ensemble I know but I'm still waiting for the right gigs to pay the bills )


----------



## trumpoz (Nov 30, 2015)

sapphire pro new on ebay aus = $437 buy it now.

used is currently $300


----------



## XiphiasAudio (Nov 30, 2015)

trumpoz said:


> sapphire pro new on ebay aus = $437 buy it now.
> 
> used is currently $300



Saffire 26 or 40? Whats the diff?

Edit: Apparently the Pre's  Cost and ability to use thunderbolt but I think I can use a firewire to thunderbolt adaptor for both?
Winning xD


----------



## cAudio (Nov 30, 2015)

I'm using RME Babyface myself, very good drivers and support, but maybe over your budget. Audient ID14 (USB) gets good reviews, but I haven't used it myself. Seems to be class compliant too. 2 in/4 out, with possibility of 8 more in via ADAT.
http://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/iD14


----------



## IFM (Nov 30, 2015)

My main interface is Focusrite Safire Pro 40...always been rock solid. You can also look at small digital mixers if you have a lot of outboard gear. I went through a rapid succession of small ones over the last year and ended up with (and I can't believe it) the Behringer XR18. I use if for sub-mixing all my synths and live use and have to say it has been rock solid and sounds decent. I used to be anti-Behringer but this product changed my mind. 

Sorry to hear about your M-Audio woes. Over the years I tried their products but never had great experiences and yes drivers is one of them. The only thing I have of theirs that was decent is the Trigger Finger Pro.


----------



## muk (Nov 30, 2015)

If your main concern are stable drivers and low latency, have a look at the Esi [email protected] It's well within your pricerange, and according to these tests:

https://www.gearslutz.com/board/mus...erface-low-latency-performance-data-base.html

has lower latency drivers than the much appraised RME Babyface. I have a [email protected] (albeit on Windows) and never had a single problem with it.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Nov 30, 2015)

XiphiasAudio said:


> Just bought an M-Audio from a mate for $350 (AUD) and turns out...
> 
> Row



Are you still mates?


----------



## kitekrazy (Dec 1, 2015)

XiphiasAudio said:


> Just bought an M-Audio from a mate for $350 (AUD) and turns out...
> 
> 1. Needed to get myself a firewire 400-800 adaptor so I could use it on my mac.
> 2. Needed to get myself a power adaptor (mate apparently lost his)
> ...



If you ever have a PC you can use that card. BTW I have a bridge and swamp land to sell you as well.


----------

